# What Helmet Camera Should I Buy?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

the go pro wide is a rad cam, thats the one i plan to get


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

VholdR


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

actually just checked out the VholdR and they dropped their price...check it out

VholdR | Wearable Camcorder | 1102 | B&H Photo Video

thanks for the help


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

I actually just dropped the cash for the VholdR (I really shouldn't have, I've already spent way to much money this season). Once I try it out next month I'll post some vids and a short review (I'm not much for writing).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

VIO POV 1 is pretty solid and what I've been using for a couple months now. I'm working on a big review of it but I'd definitely recommend that as something that seems to be just a hair above the rest.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

The POV 1 looks pretty sweet, but it's also $650... Out of my price range for the time being. Looking forward to the review, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

*VholdR?*

So Alexander,

Would you recommend getting a VholdR? I've checked out their website cause they have some user videos up there and it looks pretty solid. I'm gonna pull the trigger on something soon cause I'm going up to Sun Valley the first weekend in March. Let me know!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i'd recommend you get the goggle strap mounting accessory

i believe it's also available in one of their package deals


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

doubledippin said:


> So Alexander,
> 
> Would you recommend getting a VholdR? I've checked out their website cause they have some user videos up there and it looks pretty solid. I'm gonna pull the trigger on something soon cause I'm going up to Sun Valley the first weekend in March. Let me know!


Haven't recieved it yet (I live in Japan), but I'll let you know in a a few weeks when I actually get to test it out on the slopes. I also got the goggle mount, should be good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Alexander said:


> The POV 1 looks pretty sweet, but it's also $650... Out of my price range for the time being. Looking forward to the review, though.


I was just in Breckenridge and I found a place that rents VIO POV.1 cameras for $60 per day. That worked out great for me since I didn't want to spend a ton on a camera either. When you go back and return it, they have a kiosk that burns you a dvd of all your footage. After getting back home I found their website, Adventure Eye Video Systems they have their own youtube like video sharing site and they sell new and used cameras.

They put a few utilities on the dvd as well like divx and a little clip editor to crop videos.

I shot about an hour of footage and I have been playing with it in Windows Movie Maker.


----------

